# Some "lady" medical trouble



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey ladies. I have an appt to go in first of all, so this is just to see what everyone thinks. I am having bloodwork done, PAP, and an ultrasound. I have horrible menstrual cycles. Bad enough to where leaving the house the first two days is a horrible idea. Can't go longer than 30 minutes before having to go change EVERYTHING over. TMI, I know. But I also have stabbing pains in my sides, and then about 2 hours later, these clots that are a little bigger than a quarter will come out. Kinda worried about it honestly. Thinking worst case would be having to get a hysterectomy, but that could be an overreaction on my part. Anyone had one? How does it affect the sex drive? I think about sex about five-six times a day now, so a small decrease wouldn't be bad, but a huge one would upset me. is it mind over matter at all?


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't had a hysterectomy DawnD. I've been having many of the symptoms you mentioned here. I've also been having a kidney problem too. There are many things that could be causing your problems. Endomitriosis, Uterine Fibroids, Ovarian Cysts, Hormonal changes, Thyroid issues. 

In my case I went for a pelvic ultrasound for the kidney issues (to much protein in the urine) and found two cysts on the left ovary (likely functional), little fluid in the endomitriem(spelling?), right ovary is MIA and a small cyst in right kidney anterior.

I have a follow up with the kidney doctor and I have to schedule with the gyno to figure out what this all means. When it's that time of the month I have to eat naproxen like it's candy to be functional for 3 days. I have clotting then too. That much naproxen is not good for the kidneys. 

Hope I helped and gave you something to google. A good reliable source to look up on line is the Mayo clinic. Good Luck!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefull363 said:


> Haven't had a hysterectomy DawnD. I've been having many of the symptoms you mentioned here. I've also been having a kidney problem too. There are many things that could be causing your problems. Endomitriosis, Uterine Fibroids, Ovarian Cysts, Hormonal changes, Thyroid issues.
> 
> In my case I went for a pelvic ultrasound for the kidney issues (to much protein in the urine) and found two cysts on the left ovary (likely functional), little fluid in the endomitriem(spelling?), right ovary is MIA and a small cyst in right kidney anterior.
> 
> ...


hahaha. I just don't know sometimes. It doesn't happen unless I am on my cycle, but sex in certain positions hurts horribly bad all month long. Making me wonder. Let me know what they tell you, hopefully I will get some answers later this month too and be able to put it all to rest


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Endomitriosis, Uterine Fibroids and Ovarian Cysts can cause the painful sex. I have a the symptoms of them except for the painful sex. Thank god. I only have the pain and bleeding on my cycle too. Also, when I'm ovulating.

Sucks getting older or "Growing Up" as my wise azz doctor puts it. I'm 43, never had these problems when I was younger.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am 30 going on 31 and have no clue what it will turn out to be. But if I am actually worried enough to go in and get all this done, then I am obviously scared. I am a notorious under reactor, not much gets me worried. My doc just looks at me like I am nuts half the time, usually because they ask me at 9am "How are you today?" and I say "Sober" lmao.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

The three I mentioned above can happen at any age. Let me know what happens with you. Keep under reacting all of the above is treatable. Do you have children?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have the two little boy humans. Why, can I blame this on them  Kidding, obviously hahahaha


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Those were my mother's symptoms before finding out she had fibroids (well, she let it get much worse before finding out). She chose a hysterectomy, but she was long done having children and scheduled it for the day after her first grandchild was born. Before getting the hysterectomy she became extremely weak. I'm glad you're getting this checked out now. They will likely offer you options other than a hysterectomy if fibroids are the cause, so I wouldn't worry yet (easier said than done).

A few months back I was having symptoms similar to yours (plus neverending spotting and passing tissue)and was tested for everything under the moon. The only thing they found was slightly elevated billirubin. I was basically told to cut the stress. I listened and everything is back to normal. I do have endometriosis, but that is something I knew about before the other issues began. For me, endo means extreme pain when standing during the first two days of my period. It feels ( WAY TMI) like there's a brick trying to escape from my vagina. Your pains sound different, but endometriosis is different for everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

WhereAmI said:


> Those were my mother's symptoms before finding out she had fibroids (well, she let it get much worse before finding out). She chose a hysterectomy, but she was long done having children and scheduled it for the day after her first grandchild was born. Before getting the hysterectomy she became extremely weak. I'm glad you're getting this checked out now. They will likely offer you options other than a hysterectomy if fibroids are the cause, so I wouldn't worry yet (easier said than done).
> 
> A few months back I was having symptoms similar to yours (plus neverending spotting and passing tissue)and was tested for everything under the moon. The only thing they found was slightly elevated billirubin. I was basically told to cut the stress. I listened and everything is back to normal. I do have endometriosis, but that is something I knew about before the other issues began. For me, endo means extreme pain when standing during the first two days of my period. It feels ( WAY TMI) like there's a brick trying to escape from my vagina. Your pains sound different, but endometriosis is different for everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh okay. I will admit that the hysterectomy does appeal to me. I am done having kids, and I wouldn't mind the fact I would no longer have a period. But I do wonder about the hormonal and body changes one would cause. 

Even better, I will have to do it on a 4 day weekend, because I can't miss my class on campus. Woo hoo, fun stuff. I dunno, not really upset over it all, but concerned. Endometriosis, doesn't that usually end up at some point with a hysterectomy or no?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Most likely, you won't need a hysterectomy.

Sounds like you have either cysts on the ovary, or endometriosis.

Paps and bloodwork can't tell you if that's the case. You'll need an ultrasound. 

Also, the clots could be from polyps inside the uterus and/or an enlarged uterus (caused by more than one birth or polyps), which would require a D&C...where they put you out, clean you out, and you feel LOADS better.

You will be fine. Just know that there are SO MANY options these days with this stuff. Hysterectomy is the LAST resort. 


I've been through this for the past few years. Two surgeries and this last time, removed a 7 pound tumor (benign) from my ovary and took my ovary too. It's been almost 6 months and I am FINALLY cramp free!!! (I had horrible...HORRIBLE cramps 24/7/month). 

Also, your diet can hurt or help your symptoms. I cut out gluten and noticed an almost IMMEDIATE relief from cramps. Haven't eaten it since. Stay away from soy as it has psuedoestrogens which can mess up your hormones, and since many of the uterus issues involved estrogen, this just feeds the monster and makes things worse. Try to eat as clean as possible and drink tons of water. Fish oil pills have done wonders for my pain too. It will help.

Good luck with the doctor. BE PROACTIVE. They may try to blow you off as this being "normal". HORRIBLE PERIOD CRAMPS ARE NOT NORMAL. They aren't...no matter what society wants us to believe. Press for services and ultrasounds and fix your problem. I had to do that...until I finally got a really good doctor. I was told, "you're ok" so many times, I wanted to kill someone. I wasn't ok. You know there is something wrong and you know your body better than some doctor. Use your voice and demand tests.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was so ready to just 'take it all out' when i was in so much misery, but removing even just the uterus (and keeping an ovary for hormones) can mess up orgasms and libido. I read up on that and it scared me because 1-you don't know how it will effect you and 2- once you realize there's a problem, you can't put the uterus back in.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Most likely, you won't need a hysterectomy.
> 
> Sounds like you have either cysts on the ovary, or endometriosis.
> 
> ...


Mine seems to be good, we already have the ultrasound ordered for the same day as my PAP. should be interesting if nothing else. My H is terrified, and I think his fear is making me think the worst on this one. Of course I am sure the thought of having to do all the stuff I do for a weekend or more is probably what makes him nervous LMAO


----------



## Miss.Mystified (Aug 7, 2012)

DawnD said:


> Hey ladies. I have an appt to go in first of all, so this is just to see what everyone thinks. I am having bloodwork done, PAP, and an ultrasound. I have horrible menstrual cycles. Bad enough to where leaving the house the first two days is a horrible idea. Can't go longer than 30 minutes before having to go change EVERYTHING over. TMI, I know. But I also have stabbing pains in my sides, and then about 2 hours later, these clots that are a little bigger than a quarter will come out. Kinda worried about it honestly. Thinking worst case would be having to get a hysterectomy, but that could be an overreaction on my part. Anyone had one? How does it affect the sex drive? I think about sex about five-six times a day now, so a small decrease wouldn't be bad, but a huge one would upset me. is it mind over matter at all?


My sister has been going through similar for a long while now. She's always had really bad cycles (She has 3 children, had 1 miscarriage after 1stborn) With my help she is now in the final stages of her diagnosis, with no definitive diagnosis (just a mention of endometriosis (sp??) She has had the ultrasound twice, verifying that she has multiple cysts with some having ruptured and new ones forming monthly. She goes this coming Monday for what the doctor states is "exploratory hysterectomy and laporoscopy, with a D&C of the Uterus" So guess we know more after this procedure. 
Don't let them drag it out as it seems to have gotten worse for her, started just before she turned 30 and she's almost 34. 
Good Luck!


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

You may want to ask about an endometrial ablation. It can cure heavy periods. I had it done and no more periods. But 5 years later, I had my uterus taken out...i developed endometriosis. I have to say, I wish they hadn't taken it out because I've had so many health problems since then. Libido was the only thing it didn't affect! 

My advice is .. keep all your body parts if at all possible.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

dixieangel said:


> You may want to ask about an endometrial ablation. It can cure heavy periods. I had it done and no more periods. But 5 years later, I had my uterus taken out...i developed endometriosis. I have to say, I wish they hadn't taken it out because I've had so many health problems since then. Libido was the only thing it didn't affect!
> 
> My advice is .. keep all your body parts if at all possible.


Is that where they scrape the lining off with the saltwater balloon??


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes it is. I was very happy for 5 years...


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm 40, had very similar situation in the past year. Debilatating, to say the least. The anemia from all of this can drag on for a very long time. I chose to avoid having a hysterectomy right away, just cuz of other chronic conditions.

All the tests I ever had just showed small cysts, one fibroid, and a "large"uterus that did not seem to respond to hormones. I could never understand how such small problems could add up to such hell every month, cramps that had me bent over at times. It seems they have to do a biopsy to confirm endometriosis?

And from what my dr. told me... having endometriosis and getting a hysterectomy doesn't always solve the problem. 

But for what's it worth... the progesterone hormone in Mirena IUD solved all my issues, very quickly.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

dixieangel said:


> Yes it is. I was very happy for 5 years...


Quick question on that if you don't mind. My mom had this done, and said that she has some severe cramping when it was about time for her to have her period. Not bleeding, but spotting some, and very painful cramping for the next two cycles. Did you experience that as well, or was yours more successful immediately?


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Read forums on women's health websites regarding any proceudres you are thinking of doing... Then you can see what the outcomes for other women were and what you can expect. Web Md is a good one. I found comfort in knowing there were tons of other women with the same issues after partial hysterectomies...at least it wasn't just me. It wasn't just in my head like doctors try to make me think.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

My endometrial ablation was a complete success. I never had any more pain and not even any spotting. I've always wondered if that contributed to my endometriosis later...

deejov....i believe the only way to confirm endometriosis is by doing an exploratory lap. Scar tissue doesn't show up on xray or ultrasound.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

All of you have wonderful information ladies. I appreciate you all taking the time to write it down for me. If anyone else has anything, please keep it coming. Lots to think about, and fortunately lots to keep me calm


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes endometriosis cannot be seen with an ultrasound. The only definitive test from what I read is exploratory laproscopic surgery like Dixie said. Frequent treatment options for it is hormone therapy. Dixie I haven't heard of endometrial ablation. Good to know all options before the doctor's appt.

HaHa Dawn, I have two boys too. I blame them for everything as well. I was asking because you are young. Some of this stuff can affect fertility. I'm done having children too. I've often wished for my uterus to come out but I'm really worried about drive. I'm currently HD and loving it. Except the cramping after.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

I used to have SEVERE cramping. I started menstruating when I was 11 (I know, gross, my sister started at the same time as me, when she was only 9, poor thing), and by age 13 I was throwing up on the first day of my period every month, without fail. One time I threw up 18 times in nine hours. Fantastic, I know. Nothing helped. Vomiting provided no relief, a heating pad was mildly helpful, no over the counter could help the pain. The doctor said to try exercise (the uterus is a muscle! stretch it!). I had some choice words for that man. I had to miss school once a month. The flow was also very heavy, with lots of thick pieces in it (I actually sometimes still have this and think, is this what a miscarriage looks/feels like? creepy, I know). Finally, they caved in and gave me a pap smear and exam at age 14 (after over a year of these awful periods). They stuck me on a run of the mill and it has done wonders. I've never had anything other than a normal exam and pap and the usual screening measures but I've never particularly cared because I LOVE my pill. Of course, now that I am married I will need to talk to the doctor about looking more seriously at these issues when we're ready to start a family. 

Randomly enough, my three sisters also have problems with their periods and are all on birth control even though they have never been sexually active. One vomits like me, one has awful headaches, and the other ended up having two periods a month and then a period for four weeks (yikes! it made her anemic). All four of us are on the pill and perfectly fine now because of it.

That being said, have you taken/do you take any birth control? If so, does/did it hurt or help with the periods?


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

I think this is pretty common once we enter into peri menopause. It does suck though. I have read up on ablation and read so many horror stories that i opted against it. Also, hysterectomy is definitely a very last resort! If one has endometriosis, hysterectomy rarely (i think) cures it. Even a full one where ovaries are removed. 

I know this is difficult as i deal with it mysekf every few months, bit not monthly, thank god. I know of an awesome website where you can get loads of information on this. It is a website for women only to discuss peri and meno. If you would like it, just PM me as i am not sure if i can post it here and i do not want to get into trouble.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

heartsdelight said:


> I used to have SEVERE cramping. I started menstruating when I was 11 (I know, gross, my sister started at the same time as me, when she was only 9, poor thing), and by age 13 I was throwing up on the first day of my period every month, without fail. One time I threw up 18 times in nine hours. Fantastic, I know. Nothing helped. Vomiting provided no relief, a heating pad was mildly helpful, no over the counter could help the pain. The doctor said to try exercise (the uterus is a muscle! stretch it!). I had some choice words for that man. I had to miss school once a month. The flow was also very heavy, with lots of thick pieces in it (I actually sometimes still have this and think, is this what a miscarriage looks/feels like? creepy, I know). Finally, they caved in and gave me a pap smear and exam at age 14 (after over a year of these awful periods). They stuck me on a run of the mill and it has done wonders. I've never had anything other than a normal exam and pap and the usual screening measures but I've never particularly cared because I LOVE my pill. Of course, now that I am married I will need to talk to the doctor about looking more seriously at these issues when we're ready to start a family.
> 
> Randomly enough, my three sisters also have problems with their periods and are all on birth control even though they have never been sexually active. One vomits like me, one has awful headaches, and the other ended up having two periods a month and then a period for four weeks (yikes! it made her anemic). All four of us are on the pill and perfectly fine now because of it.
> 
> That being said, have you taken/do you take any birth control? If so, does/did it hurt or help with the periods?


 The birth control they put me on did nothing. We tried a couple of different types, and nothing helped at all. Right now I have just been suffering through it, but I am at the point where I HAVE to do something.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. Usually, endo has to be diagnosed with a laparoscopic invasion. lol. And sometimes women can have TONS of 'endo' in their bodies but no pain. Others can have just a little bit and be caused pain. A hysterectomy won't cure endo. The patches will continue to bleed and adhere to the surrounding organs until menopause. I had my intestines scraped and it is much better now.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

DawnD said:


> The birth control they put me on did nothing. We tried a couple of different types, and nothing helped at all. Right now I have just been suffering through it, but I am at the point where I HAVE to do something.


Most oral bc pills are estrogen based, which can make endo worse. Progesterone is the main hormone during pregnancy, and one of the reasons "getting pregnant" often cures endo and bad periods. 

I'm not too familiar with oral bc, but there might be some that are progesterone based.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Yea. Usually, endo has to be diagnosed with a laparoscopic invasion. lol. And sometimes women can have TONS of 'endo' in their bodies but no pain. Others can have just a little bit and be caused pain. A hysterectomy won't cure endo. The patches will continue to bleed and adhere to the surrounding organs until menopause. I had my intestines scraped and it is much better now.


Yeah, that's what they told me too. Apparantely tissue can travel to nerves ugh. Full body peel required to get it all LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, my small intestines were covered in endo lesions. 

And that's a good point about BCP. I can NOT take it. I hate messing up my hormones more than they already are.

But if you're taking BCP, make sure it's not estrogenbased, like Deejov said. that will make most woman issues worse.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Yea, my small intestines were covered in endo lesions.
> 
> And that's a good point about BCP. I can NOT take it. I hate messing up my hormones more than they already are.
> 
> But if you're taking BCP, make sure it's not estrogenbased, like Deejov said. that will make most woman issues worse.


 Birth control literally makes me crazy. All of it. I have tried at least 5 different ones, and I feel like I might have some powers like on the movie "Carrie". So no BC for me LMAO. Or I will light the gym on fire with my mind......


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Regardless of what I read about the Mirena... it works for me. 
Because the hormones are only in the uterus, not your whole body. 

Progesterone also counters insulin. So if it WAS getting into my system, I would know. My blood sugars would be way up. And they aren't. 

Lots of horror stories out there about people saying Mirena caused depression, weight gain, etc. Those are all signs of a hormone imbalance, but not from progesterone. Thyroid or estrogen.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

They do have a progesterone based birth control pill. I had to take that instead of the other kind while I was nursing.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

DawnD said:


> The birth control they put me on did nothing. We tried a couple of different types, and nothing helped at all. Right now I have just been suffering through it, but I am at the point where I HAVE to do something.


I hear ya. I'm wondering about my ability to conceive naturally since I've never had a reason to bug a doctor about that. Not enough to go on an exploratory journey with a gyno since I just got my yearly and don't plan on having kids for a few years anyways, but I have a feeling my history of problems is going to cause me problems later on. Sigh. 

One of the cutest things my husband said to me when he was still living in a different state while we were engaged- "I wish I could have your period for you". His friend overheard this and started laughing so hard in the back room...If only he could. Then he'd understand true pain.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I had all the issues you mention in your post for a number of years. I had the mirena in for about 5 years. I had it removed because I was getting awful vaginal infections that were totally messing with my sex life! I was 49....and hoping I was near the end of my periods anyways. So, I opted for the wait and see what happens. What happened was I had the worst periods of my life. I bled in public on a regular basis. It was a nightmare. I ended up having a total hysterectomy 6 mos ago. It was actually a piece of cake! I had robotic surgery and the recovery was amazing. No pain and back to work in three weeks. I couldn't have sex for 12 weeks and that kind of stunk, but once I was able to, everything was as it always was. No difference whatsoever! Two weeks ago I had my gallbladder out and honestly, that surgery was worse than the hysterectomy! 
It is so nice to not have to worry anymore!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I should also mention I really loved the Mirena too up until the last year I had it in and kept getting vaginal infections. I didn't have any mood issues nor weight gain while on it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That sounds like what I went through with an IUD...nasty, bad things.

I haven't a clue and will not speculate further.. You do not need any more imagination help in coming up with terrible things it can be. Just hope it gets resolved quickly and is not much at all.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a hysterectomy when I was 27, I had PCOS and endometriosis. My cramps were terrible and I felt like I had "Charlie Horses" from my belly button to my toes. Sex was also really painful. I had 2 previous C sections so they went that way to remove everything. They left a small piece of one ovary for hormones. 

My recovery time for going back to work, sex, etc. was 8 weeks, I'm not sure if it's less recovery time if they do it vaginally. 

My sex drive was not effected at all. The only thing a little different was they took my cervix too so my H would "go deep" it was a little painful at first. No problems at all 13 years later  I love having no periods or having to worry about pregnancy and so does my H...

The only problem I had was once my H and I were watching TV and there was a baby on TV. I commented on how cute it was and my H said "yea, kinda makes you want to have another one huh". My eyes instantly filled with tears because that was something I could no longer do. Even though I had already had my tubes tied when I had my second C section, it was just the thought that I was physically able to do have a baby. It was only the first year that this bothered me though.


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

I was 32 and having severe cramps, very heavy flow, and periods that lastest 14 days, off for 3-4 then start bach up again. After all kinds of tests, they decided to was pre-cancer and I needed a partial hysto. 

I LOVE not having a period, the sex drive didn't change, vaginal surgery, 6 weeks down till got the ok to resume normal activity.

It could be many differant things that are simple to fix, don't worry. 

Lovingsummer, i feel your pain. Even though we were 1 and done with having kids, I still get that "urge" every now and then.


----------



## margrace (Aug 12, 2012)

of course it's always better to find that you don't need surgery, because surgery always comes with some risks. but dawnd, i just wanted to share with you that, if you do find that a hysterectomy is indicated, it can be a real godsend.

like some of the other posters, i had terrible periods, cramps of death, and sex was painful. i had my complete abdominal hysterectomy about two years ago -- and it's like being let out of jail 

yes, there was a recovery period -- which i rushed a bit, i don't advise that. try to schedule it when you have a couple of weeks to stay still and rest.

now i am SO grateful to my doctor, however! i am painfree for the first time in many years. in fact, i don't think i realized just how constant my discomfort was -- even if just in the form of a dull heaviness or achiness -- until i had the experience of walking down the street without it! 

and for me, no loss of libido whatsoever. once i got through the process of the physical/surgical recovery, i discovered that the effect on my libido was actually the opposite 

these things go differently for everyone, but just wanted to share a positive experience with you!


----------

